# How many hours a day does your malt sleep?



## Rocky's Mom

Rocky sleeps on and off mostly on all day long, unless you play fetch with him or take him for walks (too hot now) and he wakes up at 11:00 pm at night and comes ALIVE, ready to PLAY PLAY PLAY. I don't have to tell you how tired we both are at that time, but we do play a little with him. He's been getting us up two to three times a night the last couple of weeks. When he was a baby he slept soundly all night till 6am. This seems all wrong to me. HOw do I get him that message? I don't think we can hold out much longer before we both keel over. Do you think he has his days and nights mixed up? I think my hubby is spoiling him getting up for him...maybe a habit? How do you break this cycle...not go to him when he whimpers and barks in the middle of the night? I don't see what else we could do...I do play with him and so does my husband but can you play all day??:smpullhair:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Maybe try playing with him after dinner so that he's not napping right before you go to bed. About an hour before bed you could also give him a really yummy chewie. That always wears mine out.:HistericalSmiley:

But yes, going to them when they cry in the middle of the night is only rewarding this behavior. Since it's not his first couple of weeks with you, you know he's not stressed or frightened. If he sleeps all night without needing to go out to potty, you will have to ignore him when he's waking you at night. Super hard to do, I know.


----------



## silverhaven

I find Lola doesn't sleep much at all during the day. She is always alert and ready to follow me where ever I go. She only sleeps if she is home alone. So by bedtime she is as ready as we are to crash out.

Sounds like his clock is off  I would try and keep him up and exercised as much as possible to get him to sleep through. You are going to have to ignore his nightime demands too. Just as Crystal said.


----------



## sheila's malt

Sugar sleeps on and off during the day but if i go in another rooms she comes in there too. If someone comes to the door she barks and gets up. Than after supper her and i always take a nap while watching Andy and Barny.. lol When it is time to go to bed and lights off she just goes with the flow and goes back to sleep. lol


----------



## Snowbody

Tyler takes CATnaps :w00t: during the day since I work at home. He'll sleep all night long going to bed with us at about midnight and wakes up at either 7,8 or 9am depending on when we do - week or weekend. He eats breakfast in the morning and snoozes a little after that. Then we have periods of play during the day and a midday trip to the park everyday. He follows me everywhere and he's really easy.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Maybe try playing with him after dinner so that he's not napping right before you go to bed. About an hour before bed you could also give him a really yummy chewie. That always wears mine out.:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> But yes, going to them when they cry in the middle of the night is only rewarding this behavior. Since it's not his first couple of weeks with you, you know he's not stressed or frightened. If he sleeps all night without needing to go out to potty, you will have to ignore him when he's waking you at night. Super hard to do, I know.


Crystal, my husband says he does go pee when he takes him out. But for months he didn't have to do that, why now? Should I limit his water before bed? I suspect he is just in the habit now. It only takes a few times to spoil him. I dont think he is stressed or frightened. We have him since he was 2.5 months old and he never did this till about (now my hubby says...almost a month ago) It just keeps getting worse every night. Last night was awful..he was up three times and still got me up at 6am. He went to bed at midnite. We took him to the park after dinner tonight and let him run! I think since it's gotten really hot here I have been skipping walks, must do them at night..maybe he needs that extra exercise. I thought by running all over the house like a maniac that was enough, hee hee. We also give him a kong every night and he eats all of it. He is spoiled I know...I guess I needed reassurance to let him whimper and bark tonight. We won't get any sleep anyway, but he's going to realize he shouldn't be barking....right?? 

He's such a good dog in every way. We love him to pieces, just not in the middle of the night:HistericalSmiley: Did I mention we crate him and he's been in the same crate since he came home?


----------



## Rocky's Mom

silverhaven said:


> I find Lola doesn't sleep much at all during the day. She is always alert and ready to follow me where ever I go. She only sleeps if she is home alone. So by bedtime she is as ready as we are to crash out.
> 
> Sounds like his clock is off  I would try and keep him up and exercised as much as possible to get him to sleep through. You are going to have to ignore his nightime demands too. Just as Crystal said.


Well tonight since dinner he's been up so far without napping, yay! And we took him for a long walk in the park and let him run on the grass too. Rocky follows me all over the house too... in between his naps during the day:HistericalSmiley:...I wish he didn't sleep so much during the day...today was better. Praying he sleeps tonight!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Snowbody said:


> Tyler takes CATnaps :w00t: during the day since I work at home. He'll sleep all night long going to bed with us at about midnight and wakes up at either 7,8 or 9am depending on when we do - week or weekend. He eats breakfast in the morning and snoozes a little after that. Then we have periods of play during the day and a midday trip to the park everyday. He follows me everywhere and he's really easy.


Ok...excuse me while I go scream! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## silverhaven

Mmmmm. Giving him the kong is not a good idea I don't think. Lola really doesn't get anything of substance after her dinner. If he has a full belly he will need to go out, it will also make him more active. Food = energy, he doesn't need it at bedtime. He doesn't need the water after a certain time either. 

I am no expert though, I am sure JMM or someone will correct if not the case.

Truthfully I haven't had to deal with it myself. Lola has always slept through. Even crazily from the night we brought her home. You can shoot me now


----------



## Rocky's Mom

silverhaven said:


> Mmmmm. Giving him the kong is not a good idea I don't think. Lola really doesn't get anything of substance after her dinner. If he has a full belly he will need to go out, it will also make him more active. Food = energy, he doesn't need it at bedtime. He doesn't need the water after a certain time either.
> 
> I am no expert though, I am sure JMM or someone will correct if not the case.
> 
> Truthfully I haven't had to deal with it myself. Lola has always slept through. Even crazily from the night we brought her home. You can shoot me now


:HistericalSmiley:Funny...I would want to shoot someone if he never did that. But he slept through the night from the night we brought him home till about a month ago. Ok, I changed my mind, where's my water gun?


----------



## iheartbisou

Snowbody said:


> Tyler takes CATnaps :w00t: during the day since I work at home. He'll sleep all night long going to bed with us at about midnight and wakes up at either 7,8 or 9am depending on when we do - week or weekend. He eats breakfast in the morning and snoozes a little after that. Then we have periods of play during the day and a midday trip to the park everyday. He follows me everywhere and he's really easy.


This is exactly like mine too.


----------

